# Semi-Old/New Photographer. Need tips for manual!



## Joey_Yaccarino (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey all, I am 15 year old and ive been using the creative auto and shutter speed priority functions on my Canon t3i. Im going to try manual. Any tips?


----------



## jrizal (Feb 13, 2013)

Learn the exposure triangle.

https://www.google.com/search?q=exposure+triangle&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

https://www.google.com/search?q=tip...al+mode&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2013)

There are a lot of good tuorials here - Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed

More links in this thread - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 13, 2013)

The folks above gave the best "tip" for this question. Read.
There are way too many variables to answer your question.

Moving objects? Concentrate on shutter speed.
Depth of field is important? Concentrate of Aperture (f-stop)
Lighting conditions? Concentrate on ISO

Every exposure is a trade off. Moving any one of these always affects the others.


----------

